# I want to get a LGD, but which one?



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 15, 2011)

I live in a area that is highly populated by coyotes and other predators and really want a LGD but have no idea which is best suited to me. Please tell me your experiences with your LGD both good and bad, any advice you can give, etc.... I know there are many breeds out there, I just want help figuring out which one best fits my situation. Thanks so much!


----------



## watchdogps (Oct 16, 2011)

Need more info. How much land, how many and what types of animals to protect? Fencing?  Do you want a people friendly dog (as in, do you have visitors to the farm the dog nneds to tolerate, or do you have human poachers to worry about)
Kinda hard to make a recomendation when you haven't told us anything about your situation.


----------



## getchasome (Oct 16, 2011)

We have 2 great pyrenees dogs, both males.  We got them when they were 6 weeks old.  One of them is excellent, very on top of things.  His brother prefers to stand back and watch to see what he's going to do.  We spent a lot of time with them training them, so they are very friendly with us.  They do bark at others that pull onto the farm as well as bark at noises in the woods surrounding us and strange animals (people tend to drop off unwanted dogs a LOT out on our road).

We've noticed that on other farms there are mini donkeys instead of the dogs.  When we started asking about them we were told that the donkeys are more aggressive against predators, but will also go after the farm/family dog if it gets in near the herd.

We did lots of research before we decided on our dogs.  I'd had a really bad experience with a donkey when I was 6, so they were out of the question for us, but others really like them.

Good luck!!!


----------

